# Interview with bodybuilder: Paul Scarborough (Pscarb)



## Muscle-munch (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Pscarb kindly allowed me to interview him this week, enjoy!

http://muscle-munch.com/interview-with-bodybuilder-paul-scarborough-pscarb.html

Thanks


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

He looks amazing in that shot of him in a vest in the gym, well done good stuff


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking awesome Paul.....nice article


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Good article man


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Great interview Muscle-munch


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Great interview. Thanks for sharing. Looking amazing Pscarb.


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Very refreshing interview Paul.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Like it, not filled with the usual bullsh1t - good truthful interview well done pscarb


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking great in the vest mate...nice interview,short but sweet. :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

agreed, you look fvcking huge in that vest!


----------



## spence1436114745 (Dec 21, 2010)

your looking awesome paul! and great interview


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

excellent


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well - he does cook his chicken in coconut oils for the fats it seems lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

x


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice Interview, any more planned MM ?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

He's looking good.


----------



## Muscle-munch (Dec 19, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Nice Interview, any more planned MM ?


I've got a few in the work's, two really big names with their pro cards but thats all I'm saying for now


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Muscle-munch said:


> I've got a few in the work's, two really big names with their pro cards but thats all I'm saying for now


I will forward to reading them, nice one


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

excellent intreview, and lookin quality shape aswell! fair play


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

He looks even bigger in person. I feel like Karen Carpenter next to him


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

RACK said:


> He looks even bigger in person. I feel like Karen Carpenter next to him


hahaha got a funny mental image now


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hahaha. I meet Paul every few weeks to see how my progress is goin. Now I'm 16st+ at the min at 5ft 9in, I don't class myself as "big" in any way but I'm defo not skinny (see attached pic). Standing next to Paul makes me look about 10st.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Muscle-munch said:


> I've got a few in the work's, two really big names with their pro cards but thats all I'm saying for now


just fvcking tell us.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

PMSL the 2 pictures of paul in the gym =

quite literally looks like the most un-approachable guy in the world :laugh:

looks like he's gonna kick f*ck out the camera guy, like he's saying "wit the f*ck you lookin at" :laugh:

think you need to work on your smile there paul :lol:

really cool interview muscle munch.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> PMSL the 2 pictures of paul in the gym =
> 
> quite literally looks like the most un-approachable guy in the world :laugh:
> 
> ...


that's smouldering sexual tension, i think you'll find.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

lol seriously thats like the angryest lookin crazy mofo i've ver seen :laugh:

paul's probably a really nice guy aswell and he looks like a nutter(hard man/gangster guy lol) in those pics lol

:laugh:


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

No veg?!

Interesting!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i like the clean simple diet...good read.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> No veg?!
> 
> Interesting!


Hate veg


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

veg sucks


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ain't coconut oil a saturated fat? Not criticizing Paul, just wondered why that choice of fat and not olive oil.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fatmanstan! said:


> Like it, not filled with the usual bullsh1t - good truthful interview well done pscarb


cheers mate not known for my subtle attitude 



Uriel said:


> well - he does cook his chicken in coconut oils for the fats it seems lol


sh1t i forgot i said that now the secret is out



Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> PMSL the 2 pictures of paul in the gym =
> 
> quite literally looks like the most un-approachable guy in the world :laugh:
> 
> ...


to be fair mate i am in the gym to train not make friends, but i am very approachable 

thanks for posting this MM and thanks guys for all posative comments, i was really chuffed when MM asked me to do an interview.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hendrix said:


> Ain't coconut oil a saturated fat? Not criticizing Paul, just wondered why that choice of fat and not olive oil.


yes mate it is mostly made up of saturated fats but the majority of those saturated fats are medium chain triglyceride so they go straight to the liver and are used for energy rather than transit around the body and stored as fat like the majority of long chain.....

another major difference over olive oil is that coconut oil has a higher smoke point so less chance of spoiling the oil like is possible with olive oil when used for cooking


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

looked at it for some time now and I have no idea what that food is next to the toast in that pic?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

initially thought that but reading the caption then diet it made no sense at all


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> looked at it for some time now and I have no idea what that food is next to the toast in that pic?


the meal was 4 slices of wholemeal bread with Manuka Honey, scrambled eggs.....my saturday morning breakfast....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the meal was 4 slices of wholemeal bread with Manuka Honey, scrambled eggs.....my saturday morning breakfast....


thank you for clearing that up, looks damn nice too  want some now...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> thank you for clearing that up, looks damn nice too  want some now...


favoroute meal of the week....manuka honey is yumyum...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

think im going to have to give that a try mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is very nice mate, never really liked the taste of honey but this is different and very good for you i use the +12


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Rack - I agree your not big in any way - har har har lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it is mostly made up of saturated fats but the majority of those saturated fats are medium chain triglyceride so they go straight to the liver and are used for energy rather than transit around the body and stored as fat like the majority of long chain.....
> 
> another major difference over olive oil is that coconut oil has a higher smoke point so less chance of spoiling the oil like is possible with olive oil when used for cooking


Nice one, so olive oil less stable when cooking. Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hendrix said:


> Nice one, so olive oil less stable when cooking. Cheers


yes mate if it gets to hot it will spoil...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fvck me scarb you look ripped up pal.. great little interview, and like said no bull just the way it is .. quality mate thanks ...

So your a strong beiever in getting your diet macros perfect all year round then pal.. instead of one of the just slam in the food bunch...

interesting to hear that i always think if you dont know where you are starting from how the hell can you plan were your going to !!!

All this mate and your travelling and away from home a lot, hats off to you mate thats dedication, and makes us all that sit there and think of some excuse not to train or eat right look like fools to be fair !!!!

Well done interviewer look forward to some more !!!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate if it gets to hot it will spoil...


Becomes a transfat Paul?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> veg sucks


Essential for a healthy gut tho and piled full of fibre to aid digestion (esp green veg) and vits and minerals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pariah said:


> Becomes a transfat Paul?


yes mate but it was late and was tired so spoiled was as good a description as it was going to be 



Papa Lazarou said:


> Essential for a healthy gut tho and piled full of fibre to aid digestion (esp green veg) and vits and minerals.


i do have veg when at home but when away making meals up on the fly getting veg is not always easy or priority but then that why god created wheatgrass


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> favoroute meal of the week....manuka honey is yumyum...


Your the only person i have ever heard say that!

My mum has cancer and apparently Manuka honey is very good. so we have a lot of it. however, anyone that has tried it has said how horrible it tastes.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i do have veg when at home but when away making meals up on the fly getting veg is not always easy or priority but then that why god created wheatgrass


Course matey, make sense


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

I am speechless...!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Do you reckon Paul uses Cell Tech?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

no, paul imports Arnie's mum's apple strudel, THAT'S what builds muscle, apparently.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good find mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> no, paul imports Arnie's mum's apple strudel, THAT'S what builds muscle, apparently.


LOL I just said APPLE STRUDEL in Arnies accent - made me laugh!


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Looking great paul and as always the advice given is gold


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent Paul. Agree with your point about drugs.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

good read


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Paul, out of interest, what does your push/pull/leg split look like? Do you stick to mainly compounds or incorporate lots of isolations too?


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha good stuff.

I like the realistic answers and the pics are inspirational


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Very good interview!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

WTF, he's only deadlifting 150kg????????????????????????????


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> WTF, he's only deadlifting 150kg????????????????????????????


And?...


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> And?...


Do I even need to spell it out?

When I look at an accomplished body builder like him, I don't expect to see he's only 40kg above a beginner like me!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Do I even need to spell it out?
> 
> When I look at an accomplished body builder like him, I don't expect to see he's only 40kg above a beginner like me!


Why???

There's alot more to being a bodybuilder than how much Weight's on the bar, he is living proof of that.

I deadlift over 100kg more than him, but I dont look like a bodybuilder for a reason.

Think about it...

Besides, if you read it properly you'll see he had a bad accident in 1996 so he doesn't max out, he trains smart.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Why???
> 
> There's alot more to being a bodybuilder than how much Weight's on the bar, he is living proof of that.
> 
> ...


Ok there is a lot more to being a bodybuilder than how much weight is on the bar, that would be more the powerlifting side, which I would associate your physique with.

That doesn't go to say that bodybuilding has nothing to do with how much weight is on the bar. In fact, for me strength is the main reason I strive to be a bodybuilder.

Would you look at the fking size of him? He looks like he has 200kg+ EASY!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

In response to your edit he doesn't go 1 rep max anymore as a result of the accident. If it was 150kg 1rm, that would be an even bigger astonishment as I was comparing it to my sets/reps max


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> In fact, for me strength is the main reason I strive to be a bodybuilder.


To be honest I prefer your attitude of being a strong bodybuilder. It's the old school way, size and strength.

He probably does a fair amount of reps so I imagine he'd be good for a 200kg +

The fact that he doesn't lift as heavy as people think shows how smart and clued up he must be on training and nutrition.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

All that and he didn't admit once to being a homosexual smurf.........dissapointed tbh....


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> To be honest I prefer your attitude of being a strong bodybuilder. It's the old school way, size and strength.
> 
> He probably does a fair amount of reps so I imagine he'd be good for a 200kg +
> 
> The fact that he doesn't lift as heavy as people think shows how smart and clued up he must be on training and nutrition.


Can you still gain through higher reps? Say >10?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

IrishRaver said:


> WTF, he's only deadlifting 150kg????????????????????????????


So what....I don't deadlift at all...........EVERYONE trains different dude.......


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Paul in general is a great asset for this board he helps so many people and his journals are always well received and this interview was what you would expect


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

looking really good paul enjoyed readin the article


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IrishRaver said:


> WTF, he's only deadlifting 150kg????????????????????????????





IrishRaver said:


> Do I even need to spell it out?
> 
> When I look at an accomplished body builder like him, I don't expect to see he's only 40kg above a beginner like me!


Just got back from a weekend away so forgive me from not addressing your question earlier.....

so please tell me what it matters what i lift in the gym when my goal is to win shows on how my physique looks not what i can lift??? i have been competing for 20yrs and not once have i been asked onstage how much i can lift so please if you could spell it out what it matter that i can only deadlift 150kg.....

then take into consideration that i built this physique and i have leg pressed over a 1400lbs for reps since i was paralysed from the waist down in 1996.....

if you want to lift really heavy for 3-4 reps then great and if that builds you a physique worth being called a bodybuilder even better but until you have don't knock what others do


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Mate I'm not taking anything from you. You have much to be proud of and I apologise if I came across as obnoxious or anything of the sort. I was just shocked as usually you bigger guys are racking out some numbers on the deadlift. I couldn't understand how it was possible to achieve that physique without progressing 'normally' - I still don't understand it... I'm told higher reps favours muscle endurance over hypertrophy?


----------



## aesthetics (Feb 20, 2011)

lol at the irony of irish ravers sig.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IrishRaver said:


> Mate I'm not taking anything from you. You have much to be proud of and I apologise if I came across as obnoxious or anything of the sort. I was just shocked as usually you bigger guys are racking out some numbers on the deadlift. I couldn't understand how it was possible to achieve that physique without progressing 'normally' - I still don't understand it... I'm told higher reps favours muscle endurance over hypertrophy?


higher reps than what??

my goal is to build muscle i really don't care if i am considered strong as long as on the stage i am the winner, my accident in 1996 prevents me from doing squats, deads and any bent row.....my 150kg is a partial dead lift not even a full dead lift so even more girly  yet i am 5'5" tall and 196lbs onstage shredded so what does it matter if i can lift heavy? i know plenty of guys who are much stronger than me and constantly lift heavier week in week out yet they don't have the muscle tissue i have??

building muscle is more about intensity than weight, by this i mean workout not reps.....my reps do not go above 12 but then not below 8.

for me a rep range of between 8-12 increases my muscle base better than my ego.....now all of this does not mean i do not lift heavy as i do but it is relative to me and my goals  ......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aesthetics said:


> lol at the irony of irish ravers sig.


what Sig???


----------



## aesthetics (Feb 20, 2011)

well not sig, the thing under his username.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aesthetics said:


> well not sig, the thing under his username.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> higher reps than what??
> 
> my goal is to build muscle i really don't care if i am considered strong as long as on the stage i am the winner, my accident in 1996 prevents me from doing squats, deads and any bent row.....my 150kg is a partial dead lift not even a full dead lift so even more girly  yet i am 5'5" tall and 196lbs onstage shredded so what does it matter if i can lift heavy? i know plenty of guys who are much stronger than me and constantly lift heavier week in week out yet they don't have the muscle tissue i have??
> 
> ...


Higher reps than normal (3-8).

That's a great post mate, I am forever learning in this game

I don't see the irony in my sig thing?


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> for me a rep range of between 8-12 increases my muscle base better than my ego.....now all of this does not mean i do not lift heavy as i do but it is relative to me and my goals  ......


So true, people that learn to leave their ego @ the gym door build. Pscard puts most of us to shame if he looks like that and competes after serious injury


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Very interesting interveiw and I'm glad the NO VEG was answered by paul but IMO I think fruit and veg should always be somewhere in a diet. It's also a good lesson to someone new to BB that a diet can be so simple coz most newbies complicate things to much when it comes to their diet.



IrishRaver said:


> Do I even need to spell it out?
> 
> When I look at an accomplished body builder like him, I don't expect to see he's only 40kg above a beginner like me!


This morning I was on youtube watching Dorian Yates and one thing he did say is that the weight is inevitable its the fact that you take you muscles to failure


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

1010AD said:


> This morning I was on youtube watching Dorian Yates and one thing he did say is that the weight is inevitable its the fact that you take you muscles to failure


He says the weight is just a tool. It's what we're using to achieve what we want so he is right. You do not have to take your muscles to failure to grow mate, some programs specifically dictate to only work at 50% capacity, 70%, 90% etc


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

IrishRaver said:


> He says the weight is just a tool. It's what we're using to achieve what we want so he is right. You do not have to take your muscles to failure to grow mate, some programs specifically dictate to only work at 50% capacity, 70%, 90% etc


I was always under the impression that your last set should be to failure and in the blood&guts training vids his last set is to failure, thats why I always have that approach. So are you saying that I shouldn't or its not always needed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you train with maximum intensity that should lead to failure....one of the things i have noticed over the years is what guys impression of the word failure is.....to me failure is not being able to complete a whole rep, it is not that you cannot budge the bar or DB.....

guys there is no one way to train in this game that is why it is so interesting....i have built a physique that i would class as one of the best class 4 physiques in the UK, i have done this without using huge weights for rep range 6 and under....why because when i did lift in that rep range i did not grow as well simple....so i train like i train because it works for me nothing more nothing less........

i know others who train with a rep range of under 6 and have more impressive physiques than me and likewise those who lift 15-20 reps....you find what works for you and stick with it.....


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Paul makes an important point. There is no one way to train.

15-20 reps can be bang on for one person, and 6-8 for another.

In scientific terms it comes down to your muscle physiology (levels of different muscle fibre types) and how you respond to the stimulus of the weights.

Individuals can vary greatly on this.

And if you stick to the same style all of the time, you also miss a trick.

Stow


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ This is why I love this site to pieces


----------

